# a few pics



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

ok here are a few pics of a driveway i plow and a video. or at least if i can get the video to work lol.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

morepayup gotta love the old ford and western


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

ok the video or at least i hope so


----------

